# Louisville Cluster Anyone?



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Is anyone going to be showing in Louisville next week? Kayto and I will be there for 4 days of agility.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Ooohhhhhh darnnnnnn. I wish I was closer. Great now I have to convince Nucky to UNPACK his suitcase and cooler he isnt allowed to go either.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqGreat now I have to convince Nucky to UNPACK his suitcase and cooler he isnt allowed to go either.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Last I saw Nucky was reading the owners manual for my van and he had a website called 4 paw drive pulled up.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Well, there goes my vacation. Looks like I'm going to be the stuffy chaperone.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Since Nucky can pack, maybe he'd like to come help me for a while!?!







My DH and I have bought a new house, and now have to pack up stuff from the old one. Extra paws would be welcome.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well I am not sure if you WANT Nucky's help. Knowing him any stuffed toys will be packed and shipped to PA in c/o Nucky as would anything edible.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, 4 days of agility! I just heard about the shows and I've been talked into going down just for a look. I'll only be there Saturday, but I think I'll be there longer than I thought. The Central Herding Dog Club is holding a membership meeting and I thought I'd go to that as long as I'm there.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

It's a fun show, plus they have a lot of good vendors. The last time I was there I bought way too much.

Kayto is in 24" Excellent B and is usually the only red and white Sibe in the class, so easy to spot. Stop by if you have a chance. We won't run until some time in the afternoon, they're running 24" last in both Standard and JWW. And with 300+ Exc. dogs ahead of us, it looks like I'll be sleeping in!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm back from Lousiville and saw Jimmy Moses handle a wonderful young male. He took at least two Group 1's because I saw him in Best in Show twice. He may have taken more except I missed groups and BIS on two days. I absolutely loved this dog, he has a gorgeous head and is not extreme. Here's some pics that were posted online at http://www.courier-journal.com, photographer James Calvert:

Ch. Woodside's Pacino


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

he is quite handsome, with a beautiful sidegait.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Tony  From what I hear, Jimmy's last dog.

Maybe he's hoping for another Hatter, as he generally prefers bitches


----------

